# Army Painting Challenge 2013



## humakt

A new painting challenge will be starting as the old one finsihed in Feburary. The challenge is designed to help people get motivated to paint a good portion of their armies over the period of a year. You have to paint an unit a month, every month. If you complete the challenge, besides having a nice shiney painted army, you will recive a Heresy Award , Baton of the Grand Marshall.

I think a little twist of the rules is in order for this year so here are the new rules.

The challenge will be starting at the beginning of May, 2013 so get those models ready. Please post any questions and I will try to answer as soon as I can.

The Challenge Rules

At the beginning of each month I am going to open a new thread for the challenge. Post a picture of the unit before it has been painted. A picture of the completely painted unit needs to be posted before the end of the month. At the end of the month the thread will be closed.

I’ll post a thread with all the months completed entries each month and list the number of entries each person in the challenge has completed.

There is nothing stopping you from creating your own WIP thread if you want to, but to meet the challenge you need to post a completed unit in the challenge thread. And just like gaming there is no point cheating on this, you are only cheating yourself.

The definition of a unit for this is a squad, a character, monstrous creature, a vehicle or squadron of vehicles. This can be a 40K or WHF army. The army does not have to be ‘new’, so an army that has been started is fine, just remember the point is to paint 10 or 11 units.

You will be allowed to enter units from upto 2 different armies (even 2 different game systems if you want). You may also enter terrain pieces that count as fortifications. So for instance you may start with 3 months of doing Space Marines, but decide you need to get some of you Skaven painted, and spend another couple of months painting these. Then switch back to Space Marines for a month and paint a Fort of Rdemption. 

There is no limit to the amount of times you switch between the 2 armies, but once selected, entries from these 2 armies will be the only ones eligible. Also there is no need to choose another army if you think you can do the whole challenge with a single army.

The challenge is to enter units so that you can have a nicely painted army at the end. I do not expect the entire army to be FOC legal. There is no hard and fast rules about what will be acceptable over the course of the challenge but you should stick to the spirit of the challenge. Do not, for example, enter 10 single minature HQ choices over 10 months and expect it to constitute an army. I do keep an eye on what people are entering and will let you know if you are no keeping to the spirit of the challenge.

Everybody entering the challenge will be allowed to have two 'Too much real life to paint!' tickets that they can use. This means you can have two months in the year where we will not expect any pictures of painted mini's. There is no need to advise me of these as a missing  month will be marked as a Too much life ticket automatically when I do the book keeping.


----------



## Old Man78

Okay I'm in on this again, and plan to get more than one mini painted for it unlike last year!!!! Wifey has banned me getting a contemptor dread until I clear my desk of bare/stripped/half done plastic crack!


----------



## Jacobite

May! But but but i want to get started now!

Haha all good mate, just gives me another month to prep. For the painting challenge this year I will be doing Minotaurs Space Marines focussing mainly on the First Company but also some support elements from the 10 Company and one of the battle companys. Not planning on a second army yet but we will see.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

I'm in - do we have to choose the second army before we start, or can we choose it later on when we decide to switch to it? I ask, as I have many to choose from, and it will usually be a whim which makes me switch... ¬¬


----------



## Tawa

Count me in!

Chaos Marines for me this year. My first love of 40k which I have ignored for about 7yrs. Time to re-dedicate myself!


----------



## Logaan

Definitely in for this!

Was going to just continue with my Imperial Guard but, as is usual in my strange world, I have had a change of heart and now plan a super evil Beastman horde.

Plans for procurement are already afoot and I shall be out in the car park later with a drum and some warpaint invoking the assistance of the dark painting gods.

*checks tenancy agreement*

Actually, I could probably get evicted for such actions. Meh.


----------



## Turnip86

Yaaaaaay, I'll be doing my Chaos Marines and either empire or WoC then! I already have plenty prepped so want to get started now xD 

I think I might just do my first unit of CSM's before the challenge starts just to get a feel for the paint scheme


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Definitely in for this!
> 
> Was going to just continue with my Imperial Guard but, as is usual in my strange world, I have had a change of heart and now plan a super evil Beastman horde.
> 
> Plans for procurement are already afoot and I shall be out in the car park later with a drum and some warpaint invoking the assistance of the dark painting gods.
> 
> *checks tenancy agreement*
> 
> Actually, I could probably get evicted for such actions. Meh.


Just declare your right to do so under "religious freedom" :laugh:

Looking forward to seeing what you do with Goatboy and pals :so_happy:


----------



## humakt

infernalcaretaker said:


> I'm in - do we have to choose the second army before we start, or can we choose it later on when we decide to switch to it?


There is no need to tell me the first or second army choice until you posted in the monthly threads. I make a note of what unit you have entered and will know if you change armies.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I'm going to join this as well. I plan on completing the Fifth company for my Custom FEMC Space Marines. Been heavily E-baying to get the models, painting is the next step.

(Of course if the coming Eldar Codex features an expanded Harlequin role, I will probably move back to my first love) :biggrin:


----------



## Taggerung

Yay, doing my DKOK again but going to mix in some orks I think. This helped me get a lot of stuff painted up so cheers to Humakt for doing this again.

Thanks!


----------



## Boc

I'll be continuing both my Sons of Horus and Necron armies, probably with more emphasis on the SoH. Let's get this shit started!


----------



## Septok

What are the rules on repainting models, in the same colour scheme, but better? And do allied forces count as separate army? 

Might enter it this year, but might not be able to.


----------



## Barnster

Great shout on the new rules Humakt! 

The ability to switch between armies will help me stay motivated! Now just need to limit myself to 2 

I'll see what others are painting before making my final shout but guessing one of mine will be a marine army. 

I look forward to the start of the challenge!


----------



## The_Helghast

I'll definitely join, i do really need to get my IG:Helghast done, rather than 'oh i've got a game, well i've got 6 days to convert and paint just over 100 models, lets do this!' and never get it done.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I'm in. I just have to decide which two armies between my SWs, Flames of War Germans, or, depending on the new codex, some shiney new Tau.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I second the shout about allies? DO they count as a seperate army even if clearly modelled to be allies, eg: imperial guard made up from Gorkamorka Digga models to ally with my orks?
Also in a similar veign where do counts as units stand? For example i have a unit planned for my orks of tinboys, i planned to use the rules for thousand sons squads to represent them in apocalyse games, likewise i was plannign a "Giant squig and babies" using the tervigon rules. 
I probably won;t get these units ready in time but it's good to know one way or another.

I'm in again this year, Probably still orks and i'll use either my inquisitor warband or space marines as my second army.


----------



## Charandris

Im looking forward to taking part in this!!


----------



## Barnster

Maybe we should say that each 40k army can have 1 (and only 1) ally codex, but you need to have a ratio of at least 2 to 1 army to ally? 

That way if you choose space marines you could paint a terminator squad, a tactical squad then a Guardsman squad?

May require self management so may be best to just say that you need more units in your primary army than allies?


----------



## KjellThorngaard

I am in. High Elves and Bretonnians for me. I can do the Elves for the whole challenge, but I might want to mix it up a couple times to keep motivated. 

Thanks for starting this up Humakt!


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

I'll give 'er a go again. Hmm, now which army to choose!?


----------



## humakt

In answer to the allies question. No you cannot choose allies, besides making it more complex for me to administrate it could potentially allow you to enter 4 different codex entries, which defeats the objective. If you want to use allies they will count as your second army choice.

Count as models, well that may be different. If it is actually representing something from the codex then thats fine, but if I think your not sticking to the rules I will let you know.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

humakt said:


> In answer to the allies question. No you cannot choose allies, besides making it more complex for me to administrate it could potentially allow you to enter 4 different codex entries, which defeats the objective. If you want to use allies they will count as your second army choice.
> 
> Count as models, well that may be different. If it is actually representing something from the codex then thats fine, but if I think your not sticking to the rules I will let you know.


awe spoilsport  how are we meant to torment you if you won't let us choose irritatingly fiddly model/unit combos?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'm in for year 3. Will most likely start off with my undead again until my mantic celestials arrive.


----------



## Septok

I'll probably enter this year, with High Elves and Necrons. I've got various Necrons to do, and basically an army of unpainted High Elves, as I don't play them as much.


----------



## Chaosftw

I have so much to do I will most definitely be in on this!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Oh yes, sign me up!


----------



## Kreuger

I'm in for another round, but I'm going to start grad school soon and I still have a career and a family . . . so no wagers on whether I can complete a second full competition.


----------



## Waaagh_Skabfang

I would like to join in too, if that is alright, I need some form of motivation to get cracking with a ton of Orkz which have been grey or smothered in undercoat black for too long now.

I have University exams in May however so would it be possible to use one of those 'too much real life' tickets in the first month if I get too desperate?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Waaagh_Skabfang said:


> I have University exams in May however so would it be possible to use one of those 'too much real life' tickets in the first month if I get too desperate?


You can use them whenever you like, but the danger of using it in the first month is that you never get going at all. Once you get that first month done you get a roll going that sets you up for the rest of the challenge. Even just try and get one HQ model in to start you off without putting on the pressure of getting a big mob done while studying.


----------



## Zero Effect

I'm in as well! Woo hoo!


----------



## emissaryofdark

Sounds like a reason to get an army finished!!!!! count me in.
My Dark Elves may just get a few extra units added.....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Started a log for the Order of Marius, the army I'll be building on the challenge. 

A sample of the things you can expect:


----------



## bigray023

I want to give it a shot! I have been collecting models to start a CSM army! I work alot and the old lady has been giving me crap about paypal purchases but I will do my best! I have a squad of zerkers already primed, does that disqualify them? And what about 5man havoc squads and 3man termicide units? Are they too small to qualify?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Yuuup, looking forward to trying my hand at one of these, since the build-up of unpainted models of mine has gotten to dangerous levels.


----------



## Barnster

bigray023 said:


> I want to give it a shot! I have been collecting models to start a CSM army! I work a lot and the old lady has been giving me crap about paypal purchases but I will do my best! I have a squad of zerkers already primed, does that disqualify them? And what about 5man havoc squads and 3man termicide units? Are they too small to qualify?


Based on the rules for the last couple years, their all fine, primed is fine 

All that's needed to qualify is a tabletop legal unit. You can have a legal unit of 1 vehicle, 3 termis or a character


----------



## bigray023

Thanks Barnster! Can't wait to do this. I bought a airbrush and have put off base coating my guys just so I can participate. Lol!


----------



## Iraqiel

I would love to do this, but won't get back from this work trip until mid-June. If I work hard and catch up some units over the rest of the year, can I still join?


----------



## Mossy Toes

bigray023 said:


> And what about 5man havoc squads and 3man termicide units? Are they too small to qualify?


While they're perfectly legal entries,you might consider bulking them out a bit just to feel more accomplished with yourself--I, for instance, am considering doing a 10 man Havoc squad for my second month, though I often play with 5 man Havoc squads: the 5 extra CSM with boltguns will fit right into the rest of my army as basic CSM, though I'm painting them as part of the Havoc unit. And what's to stop you from painting half a dozen Termis in one month as one squad when you might intend to field them as 2 Termicide units?


----------



## Asmodus

Yey, a chance to do my 3 sets of Dark Vengeance Dark Angels....at last.... I'm in.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Iraqiel said:


> I would love to do this, but won't get back from this work trip until mid-June. If I work hard and catch up some units over the rest of the year, can I still join?


The challenge starts in May and you need ten month's worth of entries:



humakt said:


> Everybody entering the challenge will be allowed to have two 'Too much real life to paint!' tickets that they can use. This means you can have two months in the year where we will not expect any pictures of painted mini's.


So you could miss May and June and still complete the challenge without needing to catch-up.


----------



## Iraqiel

Brilliant! If that's the case, I'll be in.


----------



## Relise

I'm going to give this a go this year 

I'm at Warhammer world in 2 weeks and I need to get a Vindicator done so my first Army will be my Marines. 
They are my own chapter of Vanilla called Storm Bringers.
Already have about 3k painted but they need bolstering with some other options!!


----------



## Bob the Ork

Seems I joined just in time, will be helpful to get a couple of armies worked on.


----------



## Finnbot

Would love to get in on this. Will be painting Inquisitor Soloman Lok. I'll throw some pictures of the model on the sprue later on.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Woo high elves came and I wanna be in this!!


----------



## Nordicus

I would love to be part of this, and I also submitted a entry for the May thread. (fairly early).

However, I didn't join this forum until this month. Would I still be eligible to join the competition or do I have to wait for next year?


----------



## Barnster

The challenge didn't start until this month, people can join whenever.

Join in! The more the merrier! 

AFAIK you just have to jump in and if you complete 10 months or more entries in the year you complete the challenge. Its harder than than it sounds!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Where there is a physical prize we usually require entrants to have participated in the Forum for a while before they can enter so we do not get someone join just to enter then disappear off again.

Generally we operate a policy of inclusion though.


----------



## Logaan

Decided that sadly I am going to withdraw from the painting challenge 

Sat down and worked out that my time vs current projects graph does not make for pretty viewing and that the last thing I need is another thing to work on. Plus I found painting to a target took me out of OCD comfort zone.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Decided that sadly I am going to withdraw from the painting challenge
> 
> Sat down and worked out that my time vs current projects graph does not make for pretty viewing and that the last thing I need is another thing to work on. Plus I found painting to a target took me out of OCD comfort zone.
> 
> Good luck to everyone


Noooooo....!!!!! :shok:


----------



## 1ale4

I tried to ask via PM but since june's gonna end soon I need a quick reponse so sorry if this is not the right place.

I joined Heresy Online last week and I find this competition very interesting, so here's my question: now I'm working on a Hector Rex converted and I'm going to finish it soon, do you think it's possible to use this model for this month?

Of course I haven't any picture of it unpainted, so if it's a problem nevermind, I'll try to paint something else before july or I'll just skip these two months.



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Where there is a physical prize we usually require entrants to have participated in the Forum for a while before they can enter so we do not get someone join just to enter then disappear off again.
> 
> Generally we operate a policy of inclusion though.


Well, I want to join most for get the right motivation since I've started painting in the end of May after a long period of inactivity!


----------



## apidude

Great. AFter being away for about 6 months, maybe this will let me get my Lizards done. I know I am getting a late start, but count me in for Lizardmen.


----------



## Asmodus

Heres Julys entry, Squad1 of the Dark Vengeance Deathwing...



Darn it wrong place....


----------



## JAMOB

Am I allowed to still join this?


----------



## Relise

Oppps wrong thread - Doh!!


----------

